#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Одержимые

## Николаевский Станислав

Я сам не буддист, но мне хочется узнать, как буддизм относится к людям, одержимых духами?

Одна моя знакомая, конечно, может быть она и не одержима, но не может нормально читать молитву, ходить в церковь, ее сразу начинает трусить.

Она обычный человек, не чем от других не отличается, психически здорова, но вот молится не может и слышать молитвы не может, и ходить в храм.

Хочется узнать точку зрения буддизма на это.

----------


## Huandi

Не может слышать текст ложных учений?

----------


## Хайам

> Не может слышать текст ложных учений?


Не  смешно.
Потому что ,там какая никакая а светлая энергетика и *тьму*,сущности трясет

----------


## Александр С

Сейчас очень часто говорят об одержимости. Мне кажется, тут имеет место быть слегка нездоровая истерия и бизнес на этом деле. Есть такое явление, как кликушество - нервное расстройство. Это более вероятно. Владимир Даль во время участия специальной комиссии по расследованию случаев беснования указывал на это. 

Хотя, нельзя на сто процентов исключать одержимость. Тем более, что "она обычный человек, не чем от других не отличается, психически здорова, но вот молится не может и слышать молитвы не может, и ходить в храм." Это очень похоже на одержимость.

Того священника, которого я хорошо знал, лишили прихода "за колдовство". А модному нынче отцу Герману я что-то не доверяю. Возможно, стоит поехать в Бурятию или Калмыкию.




> Не может слышать текст ложных учений?


Ну, местные наши духи-то не считают эти учения ложными. А если и считают, то чем это не предлог все равно.

Вобще, даже несмотря на ложность, лучше и охранителей этих учений не раздражать. Даже в шутку (в смысле, не критиковать нельзя, а издеваться над священными для православных предметами и текстами). Все-таки, мы с ними живем бок о бок.

----------


## Сергей Волков

В чем состоит сущность "светлой" энергетики? В чем состоит сущность "темной" энергетики? и вообще, что же это за загадочная совокупность энергий человека, о которой вы вещаете, но о которой (как мне кажется) никому совсем ничего из местных буддистов не известно?

----------


## Per Se

> Вобще, даже несмотря на ложность, лучше и охранителей этих учений не раздражать. Даже в шутку (в смысле, не критиковать нельзя, а издеваться над священными для православных предметами и текстами). Все-таки, мы с ними живем бок о бок.


вот и не было бы никакого тибетского буддизма, если бы Падмасамбхава придя в Тибет не стал бы нести учение местным духам.

а вот с людьми надо действительно бережно. с людьми и их даже и заблуждениями.

----------


## Александр С

> В чем состоит сущность "светлой" энергетики? В чем состоит сущность "темной" энергетики? и вообще, что же это за загадочная совокупность энергий человека, о которой вы вещаете, но о которой (как мне кажется) никому совсем ничего из местных буддистов не известно?


Я не очень понял оборот 


> и *тьму*,сущности трясет


  :Smilie: , но вам никогда не попадалось такое словосочетание: "просветленные энергии" или наоборот, "непросветленные энергии"? Духов и защитников иногда называют энергиями. 

(Ох, щас все заболтают как обычно, а человеку нужен конкретный совет, к кому можно обратиться его знакомой...)

----------


## Huandi

Если бы речь шла про человека с симптомами психического расстройства, то я бы писал иначе. Но:




> Она *обычный человек*, не чем от других не отличается, *психически здорова*, но вот молится не может и слышать молитвы не может, и ходить в храм.


Что тут плохого?

----------


## Александр С

> вот и не было бы никакого тибетского буддизма, если бы Падмасамбхава придя в Тибет не стал бы нести учение местным духам.
> 
> а вот с людьми надо действительно бережно. с людьми и их даже и заблуждениями.



Строго говоря, да. Но между боном и буддизмом еще существует конфликт охранителей. Некоторые учителя дзогчена тоже этот момент отмечают и предупреждают, что не предусмотрительно смешивать практики разных охранителей, если вы практикуете в нескольких традициях сразу. Но это отдельная тема, по-хорошему, не для открытого обсуждения.

----------


## Александр С

> Если бы речь шла про человека с симптомами психического расстройства, то я бы писал иначе. Но:
> 
> 
> 
> Что тут плохого?


Вы просто не видели таких людей. Это кошмарное зрелище. И врачи тут руками разводят в основном.

----------


## Huandi

> Вы просто не видели таких людей.


Откуда вам знать, каких людей я видел?  :Smilie:  Если человека трясет _только_ от молитв и храмов конкретной религии, которая к тому же не является истинной, то все очень просто - не надо с ней соприкасаться. Мало ли какая карма мешает контактировать? Может в прошлых жизнях уже был негативный опыт христианства, или еще что - мы это знать не можем. Если нет болезни, то глупо ее лечить.

----------

Кайто Накамура (05.02.2013)

----------


## Mercury

Я сам с таким сталкивался , переносить не мог православных священников и храмы , но в данный момент это прошло. Сейчас уверен что это от психической слабости ( в смысле защиты ( многие скажут энергетической ) ) . Рецепт избавления из личного опыта  таков - перебрать все воспоминания до детских и выявить все что тебе мешает ( человек должен сделать это сам ) . У меня например с самого начала была неприязнь к православию не знаю почему , а потом это накопилось , поэтому я просто это снял с себя , и отстраненно все воспринимаю . Что самое интересное к исламу такой неприязни нет . 
И насчет одержимости , чужой дух ничего не сможет сделать если ты поставишь мысленную защиту ( какую - это к специалистам ) . 
В общем нужно большое исследование себя и ЖЕЛАНИЕ самого человека . Вот такое вот ИМХО

----------


## Per Se

> Я сам не буддист, но мне хочется узнать, как буддизм относится к людям, одержимых духами?
> 
> Одна моя знакомая, конечно, может быть она и не одержима, но не может нормально читать молитву, ходить в церковь, ее сразу начинает трусить.
> 
> Она обычный человек, не чем от других не отличается, психически здорова, но вот молится не может и слышать молитвы не может, и ходить в храм.
> 
> Хочется узнать точку зрения буддизма на это.


как я уже сказал, к человеку надо относиться бережно. еслу вы полагаете что на неё позитивно повлияет энергетика православного храма, то просто сидите с ней на скамейке на территории.

я не знаю строгую формулировку из канонов по интересующему вас вопросу, могу сказать только что буддизм не мессионерствует. а прелести последствий мессионерства и крестовых походов европа сейчас сполна получает. возможно, ваша знакомая в прошлом испытала трудности от общения с инквизицией или крестоносцами? 

Берегите её.

----------


## Александр С

> Откуда вам знать, каких людей я видел?  Если человека трячет только от молитв и храмов конкретной религии, которая к тому же не является истинной, то все очень просто - не надо с ней соприкасаться. Мало ли какая карма мешает контактировать? Может в прошлых жизнях уже был негативный опыт христианства, или еще что - мы это знать не можем.


Ну я решил, что раз вы спрашиваете "что тут плохого?", то не знаете, что тут действительного плохого. Если человек одержим злым духом, то не имеет значения, к чему этот дух испытывает симпатии или антипатии. Если.

А если человека вот просто так, безо всякой причины "трусит" при виде креста или от звука молитвы, то это разве тоже нормально? 

Мало ли из-за какой кармы у вас глисты. Но избавляться-то от них надо. Злые духи разрушают прежде всего психику, несмотря на то, проявляется одержимость ими или нет. Оградить себя от контакта с "аллергеном" - это не выход.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Но между боном и буддизмом еще существует конфликт охранителей.


В Бон Сарма видимо его уладили  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

Если у человека вдруг есть другие симптомы психических расстройств, то и вопросов нет - надо тогда обращаться к соответствующим специалистам. Я просто исхожу из того, что все описано точно.




> Мало ли из-за какой кармы у вас глисты. Но избавляться-то от них надо.


В данном случае (если описание точное, и ни о чем не умалчивает) не глисты, а аллергия на определенный цветок. Это не обязательно лечить. Достаточно не нюхать.

----------


## Митрий

Как всегда прямой вопрос  вызвал очередной дискретный спор об отвлеченных понятиях.  О заданном вопросе уже никто не помнит. А ведь человеку помощь была нужна... 

Ребята, да разве мы можем уверенно сказать, классифицировать, одержимость это или что-то еще? Мир духов, как один из миров сансары, существует. Мы мало что знаем о нем.  Кроме того, что далеко не все эти духи являются просветленными сущностями.

Станислав! Если происходящее с Вашей знакомой воспринимается ею и ее близкими как что-то аномальное, значит надо срочно идти к тем, кто в этом понимает больше нас. К священнику, к ламе,  - кому Вы больше доверяете. На форуме ответов Вы не найдете.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> но вот молится не может и слышать молитвы не может, и ходить в храм.


может карма не позволяет. Если, например, человек в прошлой жизни сделал что-то против религии или людей религии, вполне логично предположить, что ему будет трудно в будущих жизнях при встрече с этой религией. Атеистом тоже просто так не рождаются...

----------


## Хайам

> Станислав! Если происходящее с Вашей знакомой воспринимается ею и ее близкими как что-то аномальное, значит надо срочно идти к тем, кто в этом понимает больше нас. К священнику, к ламе,  - кому Вы больше доверяете. На форуме ответов Вы не найдете.


Космоэнергета(целителя) настоящего ищите

----------


## Per Se

> Закон 1........ 
> Это  кратко)


откуда цитата?

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Космоэнергета(целителя) настоящего ищите


вот к "целителям" лучше не ходите, еще больше душевное здоровье расстроют...

----------


## Александр С

> Космоэнергета(целителя) настоящего ищите


Космоэнергетика - чудовищная авидья, я считаю. Лучше уж к тем, кто аутентично этим занимается. Среди "целителей" и "бабок" таких меньше всего и лучше не тратить время и деньги(!) на них. Лучше всего - к ламе.

----------


## Faradej

Енергетика всюду одинакова: что в храме, что на улице, что в сортире. Енергетика о которой вы все говорите это придуманое людьми существо в ходе эволюции. Поэтому я предлагаю обратится к психиатру, психологу или на крайняк к гипнотизеру.

----------


## Сергей Волков

> КАРТА САЙТА:
> Астрал, Астральные символы, Астрология, Асаны, Библиотека, Сонник, Египтология, Магия, Медицина, Медитация, Музыка, Мистика, Мудры, Мантры, Поэзия, Психология, Предсказание, Рэйки, Религия, НЛО, Фэн-Шуй, Тантра, Эзотерика, Чакры, Знания, Йога, Мистерии.


><

----------


## Александр С

> Поэтому я предлагаю обратится к психиатру, психологу или на крайняк к гипнотизеру.


Это не по их части, к сожалению. 

По-моему, никто здесь не будет спорить с тем, что, например, при различных знаках, появляющихся на пути тантры, надо советоваться с учителем, а не с психологом. 

Если медик не совсем дубовый, то он тоже посоветует обратиться к священнику или к кому-то подобному. Да, лучше всего, конечно, сперва обратиться к врачу и, если это действительно нервное расстройство, все без лишних нервов и суеверного нагнетания разрешить. А если врач упрется по принципу "этого не может быть потому, что не может быть никогда" посадит вас на "овощную диету" (т.е. пропишет соотв. препараты, которые вгонят в тупость и безразличие), а проблема, если она не медицинского характера, никуда не денется? Гарантий нет. 

А вот нормальный лама всегда отличит, болезнь это или нет. И тогда он либо пошлет к врачу, либо займется сам, если это окажется по его части.

----------


## Хайам

> ><


Я просто нашла первое попавшиеся)
А про свой опыт писала рание!

----------


## Александр С

> http://www.a-u-m.ru/ezoteric/64.html


Лучше займитесь изучением абхидхармы  :Smilie:

----------


## Николаевский Станислав

Я забыл еще сказать, что ее бабушка занималась черной магией. Ее мать принимала противозачаточные средства, поэтому не ожидала беременности.

Когда она "беснуется", то с самого начала ей делается тяжело эмоционально, потом она начинает плакать, нотам она подает на землю и начинает рычать, испытывая при этом сексуальное удовольствие.

Когда она только начинает "бесноваться" то ей это не нравится, противно и тяжело, но после того как на упадет на землю - она теряет котроль и ей это нравится, или духам нравится, незнаю.

----------


## Huandi

> Когда она "беснуется", то с самого начала ей делается тяжело эмоционально, потом она начинает плакать, нотам она подает на землю и начинает рычать, испытывая при этом сексуальное удовольствие.


То есть, ей это нравится, и она сознательно ходит в храм, чтобы это происходило? Не хотела бы - не ходила.

----------


## Александр С

> То есть, ей это нравится, и она сознательно ходит в храм, чтобы это происходило? Не хотела бы - не ходила.


Несколько другие механизмы. Этого не происходило, если бы был полный контроль над собой. Вопрос стоит так: почему человек себя не контролирует. Это может быть истерическое расстройство, а может быть и одержимость.

----------


## Huandi

> Несколько другие механизмы. Этого не происходило, если бы был полный контроль над собой. Вопрос стоит так: почему человек себя не контролирует. Это может быть истерическое расстройство, а может быть и одержимость.


Какая разница какие механизмы, если этого легко избежать - не ходить в церковь и не молиться? Если бы такое происходило при посещении, скажем, скотомогольника, она продолжала бы туда регулярно ходить, как думаете? Вопрос то простой - зачем переться в церковь, если тебя там так колбасит?

----------


## Николаевский Станислав

Она не ищет случая уходить в храм.

С ней, скажем так, работает одна женщина, эмпат. 

Именно в храме она поддается, более менее контролю. По крайней мере до рычания не доходило.

----------


## Huandi

> Она обычный человек, не чем от других не отличается, психически здорова, но вот молится не может и слышать молитвы не может, и ходить в храм.


Так где правда? Без молитв, храмов, "женщины-эмпата", она полностью здорова и нормальна? Или нет?

----------


## Митрий

> Какая разница какие механизмы, если этого легко избежать - не ходить в церковь и не молиться? Если бы такое происходило при посещении, скажем, скотомогольника, она продолжала бы туда регулярно ходить, как думаете? Вопрос то простой - зачем переться в церковь, если тебя там так колбасит?


Вы серьезно это говорите? Просто не ходить в церковь - и все? У человека ЯВНЫЕ психические проблемы (духи это или нет - это уже к специалистам вопрос), и они не прекратятся, если просто перестать их замечать. Перестать ходить в церковь - значит просто закрыть на них глаза. Вы именно ЭТО хотите посоветовать?

----------


## Huandi

> Просто не ходить в церковь - и все? У человека ЯВНЫЕ психические проблемы


ЕСЛИ эти проблемы только (или в основном) при соприкосновении с церковью - то прежде всего, не ходить туда (не читать молитвы и т.п.). Не чесать больное место. В любом случае - есть другие проблемы или нет.

----------


## Александр С

> Какая разница какие механизмы, если этого легко избежать - не ходить в церковь и не молиться? Если бы такое происходило при посещении, скажем, скотомогольника, она продолжала бы туда регулярно ходить, как думаете? Вопрос то простой - зачем переться в церковь, если тебя там так колбасит?


Я же написал: 


> Злые духи разрушают прежде всего психику, несмотря на то, проявляется одержимость ими или нет.


Есть, конечно, ипохондрики, любящие часами сидеть у платных психиатров или психологов, постоянно обсуждающие свою "неврастению" и "стрессы", единственное чтение их - медицинские справочники. Иногда они, действительно, доходят до кондиции и у них начинаются реальные проблемы. Это и к кликушеству в том числе относится.

Но есть и те, для кого такие состояния - моральная травма. Кто не ищет опыта болезни специально. Ну не будет она подходить к церквям ближе, чем на сто метров. Но проблема-то не разрешена и это будет тяготеть. И кто знает, к чему приведет в дальнейшем.




> Так где правда? Без молитв, храмов, "женщины-эмпата", она полностью здорова и нормальна? Или нет?


Не все в курсе анатмавады. Да, некоторых беспокоит то, чего нет. Что, теперь будем им с умным видом об этом говорить или поможем справиться с проблемой?

----------


## Huandi

> Я же написал: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Злые духи разрушают прежде всего психику, несмотря на то, проявляется одержимость ими или нет.


Если психика в норме, то она не разрушается. Разрушается психика как раз при негативном на нее воздействии. Переломы не лечат регулярным стучанием по ноге молотком.

Негативное воздействие на психику имеется как раз при припадках, а не в спокойном состоянии.

----------


## Александр С

> Если психика в норме, то она не разрушается. Разрушается психика как раз при негативном на нее воздействии. Переломы не лечат регулярным стучанием по ноге молотком.
> 
> Негативное воздействие на психику имеется как раз при припадках, а не в спокойном состоянии.


Припадки (теперь это "приступы" принято называть) - это не то же самое, что и _одержимость_. А если это просто приступы, то это тоже расстройство, в данном случае - праны, и его так же надо устранять.

Симптоматическая терапия применяется не потому, что, например, эпилепсия, - это нормально, а потому, что не могут ее толком лечить. А вы предлагаете не искать возможность лечить, а обходится устранением симптомов.

----------


## Huandi

> Припадки (теперь это "приступы" принято называть) - это не то же самое, что и _одержимость_. А если это просто приступы, то это тоже расстройство, в данном случае - праны, и его так же надо устранять.


Если приступы имеют точно локализуемые причины, то прежде всего надо изолировать пациента от контакта с ними.

----------


## Вова Л.

Согласен с Хундай. Как гласит народная мудрость - если капля никотина убивает лошадь, то пусть не курит. Если человека начинает колбасить от рюмки водки, то ему просто не нужно пить, если у человека болит голова от чашки кофе, то нужно от кофе отказаться. Зачем покупать дорогие лекарства, бегать по врачам, лечась неизвестно от чего, если проблем можно избежать гораздо проще?

----------


## Александр С

> Если приступы имеют точно локализуемые причины, то прежде всего надо изолировать пациента от контакта с ними.


Согласен. Для начала так и надо. Но не ограничиваться этим.

----------


## Александр С

> Согласен с Хундай. Как гласит народная мудрость - если капля никотина убивает лошадь, то пусть не курит. Если человека начинает колбасить от рюмки водки, то ему просто не нужно пить, если у человека болит голова от чашки кофе, то нужно от кофе отказаться. Зачем покупать дорогие лекарства, бегать по врачам, лечась неизвестно от чего, если проблем можно избежать гораздо проще?


Сигарета, водка, кофе и ... церковь. Интересный ряд  :Smilie:  Вредные привычки?

----------


## Николаевский Станислав

> Если приступы имеют точно локализуемые причины, то прежде всего надо изолировать пациента от контакта с ними.


Иногда приступы случаются свои собой. Это редко, почти всегда нужен внешний раздражитель, молитвы, например.

У меня еще вопрос, могло ли это случится изза того, что ее бабка занималась черной магией, и занималась серьезно?

----------


## Хайам

> Если приступы имеют точно локализуемые причины, то прежде всего надо изолировать пациента от контакта с ними.


Если болит зуб что делают?Вырывают или  сверлят)Контактируют.
Страхам надо см в глаза и тогда они исчезают.

----------


## Huandi

> Иногда приступы случаются свои собой. Это редко, почти всегда нужен внешний раздражитель, молитвы, например.


Ну, может она при этом что-то все равно вспоминает про церковь? 




> У меня еще вопрос, могло ли это случится изза того, что ее бабка занималась черной магией, и занималась серьезно?


Не важно. Вы же не бабку лечить собираетесь.

----------


## Huandi

> Если болит зуб что делают?


Каждые полчаса едят горячее и сладкое?

А "сверление" это совсем не хождение в церковь и  не молитвы. Ведь они уже не дали результата, как дало бы правильное лечение. А лишь провоцируют приступы.

----------


## Хайам

> Каждые полчаса едят горячее и сладкое?
> 
> А "сверление" это совсем не хождение в церковь и  не молитвы. Ведь они уже не дали результата, как дало бы правильное лечение. А лишь провоцируют приступы.


Да поймите.Ей плохо в церкви потому что *темные боятся.А  вне ее им все равно.Не вижу иного выхода как только церковь,и как  можно более долгое время пребывание в ней.Все равно это лучше ,чем жить с ними но спокойно.

----------


## Huandi

> Ей плохо в церкви потому что *темные боятся.


Если уж считаете, что к ней испытывают привязанность некие духи, то почему бы не отнестись к ним с состраданием? Может быть, это бывшие ее родственники? Зачем нужно их мучить? Где вас так научили обращаться с живыми существами?

----------


## Александр С

> У меня еще вопрос, могло ли это случится изза того, что ее бабка занималась черной магией, и занималась серьезно?


С одной стороны, причин может быть уйма и не только таких очевидных. Лучше  не на этом акцент делать, а искать того, кто в этом разбирается и сможет ее обнаружить и устранить.

----------


## Хайам

> Если уж считаете, что к ней испытывают привязанность некие духи, то почему бы не отнестись к ним с состраданием? Может быть, это бывшие ее родственники? Зачем нужно их мучить? Где вас так научили обращаться с живыми существами?


Потому что они суть  мыслительный мусор.А  она сознание(надеюсь) пока еще.

----------


## Александр С

> Да поймите.Ей плохо в церкви потому что *темные боятся.А  вне ее им все равно.Не вижу иного выхода как только церковь,и как  можно более долгое время пребывание в ней.Все равно это лучше ,чем жить с ними но спокойно.


Ага, обжегся один раз, - значит давай, еще раз и подольше, угольков себе еще насыпь за шиворот. Так не пойдет. 

В буддизме нет "сил добра" и "сил зла". Есть существа, находящиеся в неведении.

----------


## Huandi

> Потому что они суть  мыслительный мусор.А  она сознание(надеюсь) пока еще.


Если они её мыслительный мусор (что скорее всего), то конечно ей надо от него избавиться. И для этого надо как раз прекратить подпитывать их - церковью и т.п. Мысли штука такая - их нет, когда их не думают.

----------


## Хайам

> Если они её мыслительный мусор (что скорее всего), то конечно ей надо от него избавиться. И для этого надо как раз прекратить подпитывать их - церковью и т.п. Мысли штука такая - их нет, когда их не думают.


Думаеш она думает о них .когда заходит в церковь?Тогда другой разговор.
Просто есть сущности которые цепляются к слабым  духом(умом)  сами по себе.

----------


## Huandi

Мыслительный мусор - воображение, фантазирование, бред.

----------


## Вова Л.

Тут еще проблема в том, что скорее всего эта женщина - христианка и поэтому думает, что "одержима бесом" и ходит в церковь, чтобы его изгнать. Нехристианин, конечно же, просто туда бы больше не ходил, но человек, наверно, считает, что ее визиты туда - полезны, так как позволяют избавиться от беса.

----------


## Huandi

> Тут еще проблема в том, что скорее всего эта женщина - христианка и поэтому думает, что "одержима бесом" и ходит в церковь, чтобы его изгнать. Нехристианин, конечно же, просто туда бы больше не ходил, но человек, наверно, считает, что ее визиты туда - полезны, так как позволяют избавиться от беса.


Очень точно. Еще весьма вероятно, что она к этому всему имеет привязанность - ей (втайне) хочется испытывать подобное.

----------


## Буль

> Я сам не буддист, но мне хочется узнать, как буддизм относится к людям, одержимых духами?


А что такое "духи", по-Вашему? В моём понимании это просто мифологизм, не более.

----------


## Александр С

В общем, мне наиболее целесообразным видится следующее:

1. Ограничить воздействие раздражающего фактора (согласен с Хуанди), меньше обо всем этом думать.
2. Переключиться с этой проблемы и наблюдать, что будет происходить. 
Было бы неплохо проконсультироваться с психологом.

Если проблема останется, то:

3. Обратиться к психоневрологу. 
Скорее всего, он пропишет общие успокаивающие или транквилизаторы. Если курс не даст результатов, то
4. Найти компетентного ламу (лучше всего). 
Либо без обращения к врачу найти ламу и, если будет надо, он сам посоветует обратиться к врачу.

Госпитализация - это самый крайний и нежелательный вариант.
С препаратами тоже надо быть осторожным. Это также не лучшее решение.

Т.е. самое главное: *не нагнетать, не запускать, не упустить время.*

----------


## Fritz

> Вы просто не видели таких людей. Это кошмарное зрелище. И врачи тут руками разводят в основном.


Никто ничего не разводит. Всё это купируется медикаментозно и лечится в перспективе. Другое дело, в силу ряда причин существуют проблемы с госпитализацией и поди пациента напряги на регулярное посещение амбулатории.

По сабж. Скорее всего этому человеку следует справлять свои религиозные потребности в домашних условиях или иных условиях, отличных от церковных, раз такой резонанс нездоровый. Вот у меня например аллергия на хомячков. И не люди одержимы духами, с буддийской т.зр., но наоборот - люди зачем-то держат духов, духи людьми одержимы.

----------


## Dondhup

> А что такое "духи", по-Вашему? В моём понимании это просто мифологизм, не более.


Духи - жители ада, прета, некоторые животные, асуры, боги. Какая уж тут мифология  :Smilie:

----------


## Arch

> У меня еще вопрос, могло ли это случится изза того, что ее бабка занималась черной магией, и занималась серьезно?


Предполагаете, что грешил один, а расплачивается другой?
Тогда прочтите эту притчу:
http://arhsite.by.ru/parables/bud031.htm

----------


## Fritz

> Духи - жители ада, прета, некоторые животные, асуры, боги. Какая уж тут мифология


Но ведь мы ж в мире людей живём, при чём здесь преты и ад? Произвольный вынос своих фантазий и мыслительного продукта вовне, в реал, с последущим восприятием их как внешних независимых объектов и есть духи. Про драконов ещё забыли.

----------


## Dondhup

> Но ведь мы ж в мире людей живём, при чём здесь преты и ад? Произвольный вынос своих фантазий и мыслительного продукта вовне, в реал, с последущим восприятием их как внешних независимых объектов и есть духи. Про драконов ещё забыли.


Почему независимых? Духи иллюзорны не более чем мы с тобой  :Smilie: 
А от нижних миров к сожалению нас отделяет один вдох.

----------


## Per Se

> Сигарета, водка, кофе и ... церковь. Интересный ряд  Вредные привычки?


А ещё интересно посчитать что из этого ряда больше убило людей.

Александр, мне кажется вы не только о чёрной магии забыли упомянуть.

----------


## Александр С

> Никто ничего не разводит. Всё это купируется медикаментозно и лечится в перспективе.


Тот процент излечений, который есть, скорее можно назвать случайностью, чем закономерностью. 




> А ещё интересно посчитать что из этого ряда больше убило людей.
> 
> Александр, мне кажется вы не только о чёрной магии забыли упомянуть.


Никогда, ни от одного учителя не слышал о том, что православная обрядовость каким-то образом вредна. Сам с удовольствием набираю крещенскую воду, например, и иногда использую ее как подношение в течение всего года, т.к. она все это время и даже дольше остается свежей. 

Бесполезно - это да. Учение имеет специфику промывать мозги и ставить с трудом пробиваемый блок на пути логики - согласен. Но когда начинается накручивание себя, что контакт с освященными предметами или ритуалом вам как-то повредит, что вам надо "раскреститься" (модная штука в определенных кругах была) - это уже что-то нездоровое. 

А получите посвящение Чакрасамвары, то хоть матрац берите и живите в православном храме  :Smilie:  (не зачем оно не надо, но и зацикливаться на этом тоже не надо)

----------


## Per Se

> Никогда, ни от одного учителя не слышал о том, что православная обрядовость каким-то образом вредна.[/COLOR]


я упоминал не обрядовость, а именно "институт". именно в том ряду как было упомянуто. Чакрасамвара... мне бы простирания закончить... ленив - ужас!  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

2Николаевский Станислав

Если ваша знакомая одержима бесом на православной почве, причем решить эту проблему она пытается с помощью "одной женщины, эмпата", и ко всему этому бабушка вашей знакомой серьезно занималась черной магией, то буддисты вряд ли вам помогут.  :Smilie:  Я вот просто теряюсь.  :Big Grin: 

Если серьезно, не знаю насколько смогут помочь медики и насколько вашей знакомой будет после этого лучше. Что касается православных, то насколько я знаю, случаи одержимости, особенно среди женщин, не так уж редки. И существуют отработанные процедуры работы с этими состояниями.

----------


## Этэйла

В Сергеевом Пасаде, есть батюшка, который изгоняет бесов, имени его не помню, но знаю что принимает утром, к нему огромные очереди стоят отовсюду одержимых привозят, попробуйте в поисковиках поискать инфу про эту церковь и батюшку, помоему его от церкви отлучили, за помощь одержимым.

----------


## Dondhup

А получите посвящение Чакрасамвары, то хоть матрац берите и живите в православном храме
------------
С мирскими богами можно вписаться в проблемы легко  :Smilie: 
У меня когда дочку крестили так священник обряд экзорцизма проводил - дьявола из детишек изгонял. Мне это не понравилось, я стал к Прибежищу обращаться и защиты для дочки просить.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Не может слышать текст ложных учений?


я тоже одержимый :Big Grin:  не могу слушать ложь введенную в ранг святости. :Big Grin:

----------


## Александр С

> я упоминал не обрядовость, а именно "институт". именно в том ряду как было упомянуто.


Это да. Но по всей совокупности и именно с той мотивацией. Обряды сами-по-себе... ну они обряды и есть. А у некоторых и водка перерастает в институт со своей философией и космологией. Знаю таких людей  :Big Grin: 




> У меня когда дочку крестили так священник обряд экзорцизма проводил - дьявола из детишек изгонял.


Да уж, это беда прямо с этими "экзорцизмами" сегодня. Эта идея, о том, что "все мы бесами (с ударением на "а") одержимы" кочует в церковной среде, как зараза какая-то.




> В Сергеевом Пасаде, есть батюшка, который изгоняет бесов


Это отец Герман и есть. Там даже гостиницу рядом открыли для желающих бесов из себя поизгонять по выходным. 

Так что, когда говорят "пусть в церковь ходят, лишь бы водку не пили", еще поспорить можно.

----------


## Fritz

> Тот процент излечений, который есть, скорее можно назвать случайностью, чем закономерностью.


Ну, знаетели )), никто и не питает иллюзий по поводу излечения, однако купировать приступ и перевести заболевание в хроническую форму из острой - вполне по силам и закономерно.

По сабж. А чем отличается одержимость духами от одержимости Богом или спасением Богом после смерти или подобных верований-одержимостей? Груша от яблони недалеко падает. Или в православии есть датчики, определяющие от чего человека трясёт от духов или от богов? 




> У меня когда дочку крестили так священник обряд экзорцизма проводил - дьявола из детишек изгонял. Мне это не понравилось, я стал к Прибежищу обращаться и защиты для дочки просить.


Это где это такое было? Напиши жалобу в инстанции патриархата.
И как, Прибежище помогло?

----------


## Александр С

> По сабж. А чем отличается одержимость духами от одержимости Богом или спасением Богом после смерти или подобных верований-одержимостей? Груша от яблони недалеко падает. Или в православии есть датчики, определяющие от чего человека трясёт от духов или от богов?


"Одержимость Богом" - это все-таки ложное воззрение и "спасение" тут будет перерождением в сфере богов (теоретически). А одержимость духами (мнимое или настоящее) - это вред для психики сейчас + перерождение в низших сферах в перспективе (опять же, теоретически).




> Или в православии есть датчики, определяющие от чего человека трясёт от духов или от богов?


Дык, там только один бог за бога признается  :Smilie:  Да и как это: трясти от богов (не асуров) будет? Разве что, в "конвульсиях параксизма"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fritz

Не, одержимость Богом - это всёже не ложное воззрение, а объект, результат ложного воззрения, плоды. И я не могу отметить малое количество случаев неустойчивой психики у верущих в Богов. Перерождение в высших сферах напрямую ведёт к перерождению в низших и наоборот. Сансара она круглая, как рулет, в ней всё соприкасается через центральный стержень. Или как подводная лодка. 




> Да и как это: трясти от богов (не асуров) будет?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ex4Sy...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rN9R895ejoE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_DAN...eature=related

----------


## Александр С

Стадное чувство. Критика падает до минимума в толпе и начинается. Нельзя же сказать, что все эти люди больны - массовый транс и гипноз. На этом, по-моему, вообще вся "общественная жизнь" основана, начиная от "быть как все" и заканчивая митингами, выливающимися в массовый мордобой. Солдаты с той-же целью часами маршируют по плацу - приучаются _не обдумывать_ приказов.

----------


## Fritz

Ну а как ещё отличить одержимого (читай больного) от психически нормального? Вот я например , критику не снижаю, в транс не вхожу, митинги не посещаю и в мордобоях не участвую. Многие люди тоже. А как Вы думаете психиатры отличают? И не всех больных следует изолировать от общества и признавать нетрудоспособными. У некоторых неопасные расстройства и подчастую в скрытой форме. Нужно им только избегать провоцирущие приступ раздражители, алкоголь, походы в церковь и прочее.

----------


## Поляков

> Ну а как ещё отличить одержимого (читай больного) от психически нормального?


Есть специальные методические пособия, есть даже "православная психиатрия". Симптоматика одержимости хорошо описана.

----------


## Александр С

> А как Вы думаете психиатры отличают? И не всех больных следует изолировать от общества и признавать нетрудоспособными. У некоторых неопасные расстройства и подчастую в скрытой форме. Нужно им только избегать провоцирущие приступ раздражители, алкоголь, походы в церковь и прочее.


Я же уже писал выше, что это не всегда психиатрического характера проблемы.

----------


## Этэйла

> Я же уже писал выше, что это не всегда психиатрического характера проблемы.


согласна

----------


## Fritz

Александр,
Ну а какого характера ещё бывают у человека проблемы? Особенно с будд. т. зр. В буддизме, насколько я понимаю, учат, что все проблемы психического и психиатрического характера, в некоторых школах даже делают ударение на том, что вообще почти никакой внешней, не психической, реальности нет, из пропедевтических соображений. А как у Вас в Бон считают, небось есть высшие силы?  :Wink:

----------


## Inbongo

> В буддизме нет "сил добра" и "сил зла". Есть существа, находящиеся в неведении.


А нельзя разве отнести просветленные сущности к силам добра, находящиеся в неведении к злу?

----------


## Inbongo

> А что такое "духи", по-Вашему? В моём понимании это просто мифологизм, не более.


Я думаю существование духов мало зависимо от чьего-либо понимания

----------


## Inbongo

> Но ведь мы ж в мире людей живём


Живя в сфере людей мы можем вследствии своих поступков сместиться в любую их шести Лок

----------


## Вова Л.

> А нельзя разве отнести просветленные сущности к силам добра, находящиеся в неведении к злу?


Тогда нас всех нужно отнести к силам зла. Кому ж хочется  :Smilie:  !?

----------


## Fritz

> Есть специальные методические пособия, есть даже "православная психиатрия". Симптоматика одержимости хорошо описана.


Ага, только вот общая этиология всячески замалчивается и замыливается. Либо не объясняется должным образом, без противоречий. Что, на выходе, и даёт возможность ответственным лицам от культа симптоматику трактовать по-своему, как выгодно здесь и сейчас.

----------


## Александр С

> А нельзя разве отнести просветленные сущности к силам добра, находящиеся в неведении к злу?


Тогда придется уточнять, что есть зло и что есть добро. 
Вот Махакала, он добрый или злой?  :Smilie: 

Можно отнести поступки к продиктованным омрачениями или просветленными качествами.

----------


## Inbongo

> Тогда нас всех нужно отнести к силам зла. Кому ж хочется  !?


Может нас лучше всех отнести к идущим по пути к простветлению :Smilie:

----------


## Inbongo

> Вот Махакала, он добрый или злой?


Махакала он правильный :Smilie:

----------


## Inbongo

Вообще ситуация для данной особы благоприятна для выполнения практики ЧОД

----------


## Александр С

> Александр,
> Ну а какого характера ещё бывают у человека проблемы? Особенно с будд. т. зр. В буддизме, насколько я понимаю, учат, что все проблемы психического и психиатрического характера, в некоторых школах даже делают ударение на том, что вообще почти никакой внешней, не психической, реальности нет, из пропедевтических соображений. А как у Вас в Бон считают, небось есть высшие силы?


В буддизме ваджраяны есть понятие праны. В тантре - это одно из ключевых понятий. В современной психиатрии такого понятия нет. Это пример. Так что говорить о том, что с буддийской точки зрения все проблемы человека носят психиатрический характер (как это понимает академическая наука), уже как-то странно. 

Не тольк у нас в Бон  :Smilie:  Иначе зачем вам, например, обращаться к защитникам, если вы их не считаете высшими (т.е. обладающими несоизмеримыми по сравнению с вашими способностями) силами? На суть буддизма взаимоотношения с защитниками и даже вера в них, конечно, не влияет, но так уж повелось  :Smilie:

----------


## Fritz

Ну а понятие праны чем формируется, представления о ней - только в психике. Нет? Вы сейчас как раз приводите примеры того, что Бон ничего общего с буддизмом не имеет. Т.е. буддийская прана и бонская - разные вещи.
В буддийской же Ваджраяне все защитники ничего общего с внешней реальностью не имеют, их нет за пределами психики ваджраяниста. И защищают они не от внешних реалий, но от внутренних, персонифицированных, как водится, загрязнений. Всё это замешано на будд. Учении о Пустотности.
Остаётся надеяться, что Вы в Бон также не разбираетесь как и в Ваджраяне.

----------


## Александр С

> В буддийской же Ваджраяне все защитники ничего общего с внешней реальностью не имеют, их нет за пределами психики ваджраяниста.


Однако...  :Smilie:

----------


## Fritz

А Вы что думали, что существуют какие то самостоятельные  сущности на небеси? На лотосах и языках пламени да на облаках  по планете передвигаются? И защищают Вас от фашистов? Впрочем, лучше всего об этом рассказывать в ПНД по месту жительства.

----------


## Александр С

> А Вы что думали, что существуют какие то самостоятельные  сущности на небеси? На лотосах и языках пламени да на облаках  по планете передвигаются? И защищают Вас от фашистов? Впрочем, лучше всего об этом рассказывать в ПНД по месту жительства.


Нет, я в курсе, что иконографическая символика - это символика, а не натуралистическая живопись. Но вы меня просто удивили своим заявлением  :Smilie:  




> Дхармапала (санскр. dharmapāla, тиб. chos skyong, букв. "Защитник Дхармы", "Хранитель Учения") – божества, защищающие буддийское учение, а также тех, кто практикует Дхарму.
> 
> Для помощи практикующим, идущим по пути к Пробуждению, есть существа, которых называют охранителями. Эти существа нечеловеческой природы дали когда-то обет охранять и защищать Учение Будд. Некоторые из них первоначально активно противостояли распространению буддийской Дхармы. Но мастера прошлого устанавливали контакт с такими существами и устраняли их негативный, а иногда и агрессивный настрой.


Если какая-то часть вашей психики некогда противостояла буддизму, а потом ее покорил Падмасамбхава, то в ПНД нужно не мне обращаться  :Smilie: 

Вы, видимо, путаете идамов и дхармапал.

----------


## Александр С

2*Fritz* Темы про защитников уже поднимались: 1, 2. Советую ознакомиться.

----------


## Александр С

> Ну а понятие праны чем формируется, представления о ней - только в психике. Нет? Вы сейчас как раз приводите примеры того, что Бон ничего общего с буддизмом не имеет. Т.е. буддийская прана и бонская - разные вещи.


Прана - это, вообще-то, вещь изначально индуистская, а не буддийская и не бонская. Почитайте о ней где-нибудь в общих чертах. Да, в различных садханах есть разные указания по количеству и расположению чакр и каналов, но это не значит, что прана - какая-то отвлеченная метафора. 

"Все лишено самосущности" - это хороший, конечно, аргумент, но неплохо бы было приблизиться к пониманию того, что это значит.

----------


## Fritz

Александр, неужто мне просить Вас показать дхармапалу или ещё какой подобный  объект. Вы что, думаете, я своё мнение, сформировавшееся под влиянием будд. Учителей, променяю на цитаты из словарей и Ваш народный Бон? Опятьже, начал читать по ссылкам:  


> Наиболее важными защитниками являются прямые излучения Будд: мужские Махакалы и женские Махакали.


 Вы что думаете, Будда - это в реале дятька такой на лотосе и на дисках солнца и луны?
Про прану вроде всё объяснил, тут ничего сложного нет.

зы, что-то хреново Ваши внешние реальные защитники защищают  Тибет от китайцев, англичан и индуистов, если честно, как будто их и не было.

----------


## Dondhup

> Это где это такое было? Напиши жалобу в инстанции патриархата.
> И как, Прибежище помогло?


Да чего им писать лучше туда не ходить хотя у меня выбора то не было.
Помогло конечно я ж Ламе, Идаму и Дхарпмапале обращался  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> зы, что-то хреново Ваши внешние реальные защитники защищают  Тибет от китайцев, англичан и индуистов, если честно, как будто их и не было.


Я думаю что для того чтобы Дхармапалы могли помочь необходимо накопить заслуги, наверно пострадавшие от китайцев Тибетцы что то делали не так. Возможно многие из нас были тибетцами в прошлой жизни или монголами

А кто то возможно немецким исследователем Тибета  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр С

> Александр, неужто мне просить Вас показать дхармапалу или ещё какой подобный объект. Вы что, думаете, я своё мнение, сформировавшееся под влиянием будд. Учителей, променяю на цитаты из словарей и Ваш народный Бон?


Да нет, конечно, ну что вы! Свое мнение - это святое  :Smilie:

----------


## Fritz

Dondhup, мы обсуждаем вопрос что есть Дхармапалы - нечто реальное, или всё же это субъективный психический процесс. Я так понимаю, твои Дхармапалы зависят от твоих заслуг, своей личной воли у них нет. Это хорошо. Кстати, не хочешь ли сказать, что у ЕСДЛ или твоего Учителя недостаточно заслуг?

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> В буддийской же Ваджраяне все защитники ничего общего с внешней реальностью не имеют, их нет за пределами психики ваджраяниста.


а обращаются тоже к своей психике? и Прибежище в своей психике принимают?  :Smilie:

----------


## Fritz

Конечно. Не к страшным же дятькам с клыками или к добрым на лотосах  обращаться, особенно когда их нет.))) А Вы думаете, что Будда Дхарма и Сангха изначально существуют где-то на Марсе и нужно лишь типо сосредоточиться на бинду что бы их увидеть, сбросить покровы иллюзий? Гагарин же ведь ясно сказал, что никакого Бога в космосе нет.
Да Прибежище принимают в своей психике. Или надо в чужую психику пролезать волшебным образом? Вот бы ещё чётко обозначить чужую психику, с помощью чужой опять же психики, т.к. своей пользоваться нельзя.

----------


## Dondhup

> Dondhup, мы обсуждаем вопрос что есть Дхармапалы - нечто реальное, или всё же это субъективный психический процесс. Я так понимаю, твои Дхармапалы зависят от твоих заслуг, своей личной воли у них нет. Это хорошо. Кстати, не хочешь ли сказать, что у ЕСДЛ или твоего Учителя недостаточно заслуг?


В Тибете жили не только большие Учителя.
Кроме того проявление Учителей в нашем мире напрямую связано с способностью жителей нашего мира воспринимать и практиковать Дхарму.

----------


## Fritz

Тойсть ты хочешь сказать, что Дхармапалы подчиняются психике Учителей или являются проявлением их психики? Неплохая мысль. Лучше чем бонские марсиане на лотосах или с клыками.
Интересно, где существует Дхармовость, определяющая Буддовость и Сангховость, если не в нашей психике? Просто хочу понять ход мыслей местных бонцев.

----------


## Legba

2Fritz.
Дабы разобраться с Защитниками, давайте допреж разберемся с локами.
6 лок также не существуют за пределами психики?

----------


## Lara

> 6 лок также не существуют за пределами психики?


Видимо да.  

THANX for docking!

----------


## Fritz

> Дабы разобраться с Защитниками, давайте допреж разберемся с локами.
> 6 лок также не существуют за пределами психики?


Не могу сказать ничего определённого относительно того, что не в моей психике или за её пределами, я не волшебник. С защитниками и Защитниками разбирайтесь сами я Вам не гуру. Только подумайте о том, что они защищают и как. Дхарма существует только в психике практикующего и защитить её можно только в психике и из психики, так что существование Дхармапала где-то за пределами психики бессмысленно. Дондуп намекнул на то, что Дхармапал - проявление психики Учителя. Очень веское, сугубо  ваджраянское такое замечание.
Да, 6 лок - это текущая доминирующая модальность в моей психике. В зависимости от локи я воспринимаю реку как нектар, воду или гной, сама по себе река не знаю какая.

----------


## Dondhup

сама по себе она не существует   :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> В зависимости от локи я воспринимаю реку как нектар, воду или гной, сама по себе река не знаю какая.


Как раз в этой аналогии подразумевается бытие некоей "реки самой-по-себе" (ноумен), которую лишь по разному воспринимают (феномен).

----------


## Fritz

Как же она подразумевается, когда она не определена в моём случае - я же сказал, что не знаю какая она, следовательно и подразумевать не могу что-либо истинное. Никто и не говорит, одна река в наличии или три и никто не говорит, что существует параллельно река-гной во время акта восприятия реки-нектара.

----------


## Inbongo

> Не могу сказать ничего определённого относительно того, что не в моей психике или за её пределами, я не волшебник. .


А где она есть ваша психика, в каком конкретном месте. В теле, в разуме, где определенно ее место?

----------


## Inbongo

> Как же она подразумевается, когда она не определена в моём случае - я же сказал, что не знаю какая она, следовательно и подразумевать не могу что-либо истинное. Никто и не говорит, одна река в наличии или три и никто не говорит, что существует параллельно река-гной во время акта восприятия реки-нектара.



Сущность реки подразумевается в не зависимости от того как воспринимаются ее проявления через призму одной из лок, и уж точно не зависит от чьей-то отдельно взятой психике.

----------


## Этэйла

Даааа с психикой Вы разобрались :Smilie: , а вот сознание имеет место быть в буддизме?

----------


## Inbongo

> Даааа с психикой Вы разобрались, а вот сознание имеет место быть в буддизме?


Сознание как таковое, или осознание присутствия?

----------


## Этэйла

> Сознание как таковое, или осознание присутствия?


интересно услышать мнения и про сознание....осознание присутсвия уже обсуждалось....и еще, в каком же месте мы накапливаем благие заслуги, это что мешочек такой  :EEK!:

----------


## Inbongo

> интересно услышать мнения и про сознание....осознание присутсвия уже обсуждалось....и еще, в каком же месте мы накапливаем благие заслуги, это что мешочек такой


А где по вашему вообще находиться сознание, в какой части тела, если в теле, и где если не в теле. И, что это за мешочек такой? :EEK!:

----------


## Inbongo

> интересно услышать мнения и про сознание....


Намкай Норбу Ринпоче. Шестнадцать вопросов учителю дзогчена:

"Сознание является продуктом чистоты неодушевленной материи, природой энергии 
тела, поэтому тело и сознание состоят из одной и той же субстанции. "

----------


## Этэйла

> А где по вашему вообще находиться сознание, в какой части тела, если в теле, и где если не в теле. И, что это за мешочек такой?


ну у меня точно этого мешочка нет  :Smilie:  по моему мнению сознание вообще нигде не находится, только вот оч интересно все же от форумчан услышать, понятно что в буддизме нет понятия сознания, психики и т.п., все короче иллюзия, но я не могу понять почему тогда есть практики которые связаны ну там с подношениями всяким духам для чего-то, ну там чтоб не болеть или чтоб в доме благополучие было ну и т.д......так какой части "нас" все это надо, как она называется и где находится? :Big Grin:

----------


## Inbongo

"Шесть Ваджрных строф"


"Хотя видимый мир проявляется как многообразие,
    это многообразие недвойственно,
    И из всего множества отдельных вещей
    ни одну нельзя вместить в ограниченное понятие.

    Если освободишься от ограниченности любых попыток судить:
    "это похоже на то или на се",
    становится ясно, что все проявленные образы ?
    это грани того бесконечного, что не имеет образа,
    и, неотделимые от него, они ? самосовершенны.

    Если видишь, что все изначально самосовершенно,
    исцеляется болезнь ? стремление чего-то достигать,
    и, когда просто остаешься в естественном состоянии как оно есть,
    присутствие недвойственного созерцания
    непрерывно возникает само собой."

----------


## Inbongo

> ну у меня точно этого мешочка нет  по моему мнению сознание вообще нигде не находится, только вот оч интересно все же от форумчан услышать, понятно что в буддизме нет понятия сознания, психики и т.п., все короче иллюзия, но я не могу понять почему тогда есть практики которые связаны ну там с подношениями всяким духам для чего-то, ну там чтоб не болеть или чтоб в доме благополучие было ну и т.д......так какой части "нас" все это надо, как она называется и где находится?



Духи такие же сансарические существа, обладающие способностями в зависимости от своего класса причинять вред или чинить препятствия, например в практике. Подношения делаются не для какой-то части нас, а конкретно для них. Определенным классам определенные подношения. Если расматривать с позиции какой части нас это нужно - той самой, что нуждается в практиках.

----------


## Inbongo

Если рассматривать ситуацию с позиции практики Чод, то подношение собственного тела (эго), как раз и нужно той части нас, которая нуждается в освобождении от пяти негативных эмоций.

----------


## Inbongo

> так какой части "нас" все это надо, как она называется и где находится?



А это не основные ли вопросы приводящие беспокойный ум к чистому состоянию ригпа? :Wink:   По моему ответом на них и будет естественное состояние. :Smilie:

----------


## Анютка

> Не может слышать текст ложных учений?


т что ложно для вас может быть истино для кого то другого.
 нельзя тк относится к религии ближнего

----------


## Dondhup

> т что ложно для вас может быть истино для кого то другого.
>  нельзя тк относится к религии ближнего


А по вашему сатанизм который практикует ближний или ваххабизм это истинные учения?
Или например жертвоприношение животного или человека богу это истинное учение?

----------


## Morena

Возвращаясь к "одержимой".
Я бы тоже посоветовала ей обратиться к психотерапевту - может быть, не для того, чтобы "лечиться", а для того, чтобы разобраться в себе.
Когда я была христианкой, то тоже никак не могла находиться в церкви. Как ни приду - так начинаю рыдать, и никак не остановиться. Несколько раз приходила, было жутко неудобно, но я ничего не могла поделать. 
Теперь я знаю, что таким образом неосознанно протестовала против того учения, с которым в глубине души не могла согласиться, которое не могла принять. Никаких "одержимостей" - просто такая реакция психики.
Может, у этой женщины тоже нечто подобное. Хотя, конечно, вариантов масса.

----------


## Владимiр

> У меня еще вопрос, могло ли это случится изза того, что ее бабка занималась черной магией, и занималась серьезно?


Вполне возможно, что причина и в этом тоже. И дело тут не в мистике. В семейной психологии есть такое понятие как "семейные мифы", передаваемые по наследству от поколения к поколению. Судя по увлечениям бабки, в семье есть некий наследуемый невротический комплекс, построенный на нарушении неких социальных табу и скрытое чувство вины и расплаты за это. 
Советую обратиться Вашей знакомой к хорошему психологу - специалисту по семейным расстановкам по Хеллингеру.

----------


## Dondhup

Лучше к хорошему Ламе  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимiр

К ламе лучше, если человек получил Прибежище, или хотя бы придерживается буддийских взглядов. 
А так это может внести дополнительную сумятицу в ее мировоззрение.

----------


## Rakta

Попы порой здорово давят на психику. Пугают прихожан, что многие обычные вещи (не перебор этих вещей, а вообще эти вещи) являются бесовщиной. Допустим, в кино ходить - бесовщина ибо актер по-ихнему профессия не божья. Короче ПГМ-ство, на которое ведутся экзальтированные граждане. Я прекрасно понимаю тех, кто призывает жечь церкви и возрождать языческие капища.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Да ну :Smilie:  к батюшкам надо относиться с юмором. 
Смотрите, какая кррасота:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=GwY_ps2CNBo&feature=related
И сбоку там есть разные видео с участием Прот.Мороза. Закачаешься :Smilie: 

Они живые старадающие существа самсары, омраченные неведеньем и не надо ждать от них чего-то особенного. Есть отдельные и редкие христианские представители нравственной чистоты, глубины и знаний. Но, наверно, они все заперлись в монастырях.

На пост 1. Дело не в демоне и колдовстве, на мой взгляд. И люди и животные инстинктивно знают, какую лечебную траву им съесть. Если умеют настроиться на это. Когда человек что-то отторгает на уровне инстинкта, чаще всего это не демоны, а просто кармическое его "строение". Ну НЕ ПОДХОДИТ ей христианство :Smilie: В православии все просто - не идешь в церкву, - проделки беса :Smilie: 

Вы ее сведите к тибетскому ламе и пусть он с ней поговорит и помолится за нее. Можете в принципе принести только ее фото и сделать небольшое пожертвование, и посоветоваться - без нее. И пусть она произнесет мантру ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ много раз - будет ли у нее трясучка? :Smilie:  И еще действенное средство - пусть она идет волонтером и помогает немощным и больным.

----------

Tseten (16.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (03.06.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Проявления нашего ума бывают разными. И средство от любых страхов - это любовь и сострадание ко всем, в том числе и к демонам, если уж кто считает возможным их существование. Есть книга Мачиг Лабдрон "Отсекая надежду и страх" http://www.koob.ru/machig_labdron/ot...adejdu_i_strah

И хоть это практика Чод, и не всем она подходит, но можно в принципе ознакомиться. Это не бонская практика, хотя у нее есть и бонские корни, Это глубокая практика Махаяны, когда бодхисаттва способен отдать свое тело и жизнь, чтобы помочь другому существу. Там есть и о демонах. И демоны эти - ни что иное, как наши собственные омрачения. 

И заключаются они в том, что мы воспринимаем существ из разных миров, как злых и недоброжелательных. Но любое существо ведет себя негативно в силу страдания и дискомфорта. В силу отсутствия к нему любви и сострадания. И каждое заслуживает того, чтобы его любить и поддерживать, чтобы оно могло уйти от страданий и измениться.

Буддистам она может быть полезна для осознания некоторых явлений. Ну, а батюшки от нее в ужос придут немедленно и проклянут всех подряд :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.06.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Очень хорошо написано насчет попов, я считаю

----------

Tseten (16.06.2010), Джигме (05.06.2010)

----------


## Була

> Я сам не буддист, но мне хочется узнать, как буддизм относится к людям, одержимых духами?
> 
> Одна моя знакомая, конечно, может быть она и не одержима, но не может нормально читать молитву, ходить в церковь, ее сразу начинает трусить.
> 
> Она обычный человек, не чем от других не отличается, психически здорова, но вот молится не может и слышать молитвы не может, и ходить в храм.
> 
> Хочется узнать точку зрения буддизма на это.



По мнению психиатров, так называемая одержимость - это проявление осложненного невроза. Если болезнь запущена, невроз может проявляться в более тяжелых формах вплоть до эпилептических припадков, которые сильно
напоминают присутствие духа-дьявола в теле человека.

В Христианстве (во всех конфессиях где есть вера в подобное вселение дьявола)  уйма таких случаев, но вот почему те кто о таком не наслышан, и не рос в условиях когда тебе с детства вбивают в голову бойся дьявола, таким не страдает? 

Сам был, видел, слышал, довольно жутко. Вера одержимого в то. что его можно излечить это панацея которая действует, потому плевать кто лечить будет, психиатры или священники или ламы...

ИМХО лечить! в любом случае одержимость или невроз.

----------


## Йоши

> Я сам не буддист, но мне хочется узнать, как буддизм относится к людям, одержимых духами?
> 
> Одна моя знакомая, конечно, может быть она и не одержима, но не может нормально читать молитву, ходить в церковь, ее сразу начинает трусить.
> 
> Она обычный человек, не чем от других не отличается, психически здорова, но вот молится не может и слышать молитвы не может, и ходить в храм.
> 
> Хочется узнать точку зрения буддизма на это.


Нет никакой одержимости в подавляющем большинстве случаев. Как и в этом случае - также.

почему вы исключаете, что у этой знакомой мог быть в детстве или в прошлой жизни крайне негативный опыт от общения с представителями православия или христианства или вообще какой-то религии?

Может быть её напугал в детстве вид какого-то попа и его чтение каких-то книг таким страшным голосом, что до сих пор её трусит?

Может быть её забили камнями в прошлой жизни - как описано в Библии? - о корелляции между прошлыми жизнями и нынешним воплощением в контексте и психических проблем читайте здесь - http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....506#post395506

Может быть её убили какие-то сатанисты, надругавшись над ней в прошлой жизни, причем именно под чтение каких-то молитв? которые может и не помнит, но есть отголосок этого страдания...

Таким образом вместо реальной помощи человеку, когда вместо того чтобы просто помочь челоевеку разобраться с причиной её страхов - её начинают считать одержимой или сумасшедшей - вы лишь усугубляете ситуацию.

Я наблюдал разные процедуры по так называемым "изгнанием бесов" и прочей "нечисти" и могу уверенно сказать, что пока ещё не встречал случая - когда бы это не было просто проблемой психики, которую корректируют подобным вот образом только потому что данный человек каким-то образом является или приверженцем данной религии или его родственники.

Конечно бывают (но уж очень редко) случаи и такие, когда некий блуждающий дух (обозначим это явление так) смог подавить волю души, которая ныне находится в теле и начинает делать что-то свое - это выглядит необычно и малопонятно конечно и вызывает и недоумение порой и страх у окружающих.

однако в большинстве своем люди просто множат свои страхи, что выражается и в подобном поведении вашей знакомой.

Могу предположить, что скорее всего м имеем дело с наведенными страхами греховности. Если девушка выросла в православной среде и само собой что-то как-то знает о то, что считать грехом и что нет - то совершив некий поступок, у неё включилось в подсознании иная установка. Установка (настройка) на некую "кару небесную" - вот её и "трусит" в церкви при чтении молитв.

Таким образом довольно элементарный "блок"  в подсознании вызывает столь неоднозначную реакцию у окружающих.

Ведь согласитесь - если вы столкнетесь с ситуацией, когда какого-то человека будет прямо также трясти даже от вида маленькой собачки - вы ведь не начнете говорить о том, что этот человек "одержим демонами" потому что "боится добреньких собачек" ? Не так ли?

Но почему то в аналогичном случае с церковными моментами вы делаете именно такое предположение...

Рекомендую посоветовать вашей знакомой походить к грамотному психологу, а не страдать от неведения причин своего страха.

----------

